# Out of Sight Stays



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I know it is wrong....but your Flip stories make me giggle. ;-)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - that'll teach you to try to catch your Flip in a mistake


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree that Flip is smart enough to destroy your tool for spying! Awesome that he held his stays. If it makes you feel any better, Tate and his neice Ziva are two of THE NAUGHTIEST dogs I've owned in quite a long time. Actually, I don't know why that would make you feel better................


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> I agree that Flip is smart enough to destroy your tool for spying! Awesome that he held his stays. If it makes you feel any better, Tate and his neice Ziva are two of THE NAUGHTIEST dogs I've owned in quite a long time. Actually, I don't know why that would make you feel better................


 
Hey it's always nice to know you're not the only one!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Out of sight stays are part of the Canine Good Citizen test which is a prerequisite to the Therapy Dog International test.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Judi said:


> Out of sight stays are part of the Canine Good Citizen test which is a prerequisite to the Therapy Dog International test.


As far as I know, the dog doesn't need to 'stay' on its own. When we did this, the examiner held Tess' leash. She only was required to stay calm for 10 minutes with me out of sight.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I put Jacks on something like one of those vinyl table cloths. If he moved it made a crackly noise and I would check on him then. 

As long as we are at home and he's comfortable, he stays. It's been a while since I've used a table cloth. 

*sighs* I wish it were that easy to get him to stay when I'm in plain sight at class etc.... 

**** Then again, if your dog tried to eat a mirror, he's probably going to try digging or eating the tablecloth....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would occasionally put Conner's feet on foil for the same reason. I also used to have a periscope so I could see around corners. I loved that thing but I lost it, I need to look into getting another one. I hope Amazon sells them.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been having Cash go to his mat and I wonder off never for 5 mins though just started to make loud crazy noises he's starting to get the idea that I still want him on his mat even if I start to gobble like a turkey lol I knew I had to be out of sight for the cgc but I didn't know it was for 10 mins we best get practicing


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TomCat'sGirl said:


> just started to make loud crazy noises he's starting to get the idea that I still want him on his mat even if I start to gobble like a turkey lol


I'm never going to live that down am I? :bowl:

CGC is just three minutes left with a stranger. 

I just checked Amazon, and they do sell periscopes! Yahoo!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm never going to live that down am I? :bowl:
> 
> CGC is just three minutes left with a stranger.
> 
> I just checked Amazon, and they do sell periscopes! Yahoo!


 
LOL no harm I just signed Cash up for CGC we start on the 23rd of March he can handle 3 mins at least at home he can


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I bet Flip is smart enough to chew up the periscope...... I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you need a lock box to hide all your Flip training tools in! (Unless he learns to pick locks!!!)

I always enjoy a good Flip story!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wakemup said:


> I bet Flip is smart enough to chew up the periscope...... I'm just sayin'.....


Now what would make you say that? The mirror was the only thing he's chewed up.


Oh wait....I forgot about the two cells phones. And the two ecollar chargers. Then there was the video camera charger and the cell phone charger. Two tv remote controls. A number six leather article. My Building Blocks book. The library book that I had to buy. The sprayer off my hose. Two pairs of shoes. My friend's leather show collar. Conner's leather show leash.

I guess the question is will I be smart enough to put away a periscope when I'm not using it?!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aww this made me giggle. Those Goldens are too smart for their own good and have to keep us laughing. :bowl:

With Layla, I know pretty almost immediately if we are going to pass out of sight stays. Back when stay issues seemed to be at their worst, if I could make it out of the ring without her breaking her stay, I was solid. Walking out of the ring is the LONGEST walk of my life and it's funny because walking back into the ring is the FASTEST walk of my life- some handlers are almost jogging back into the ring at some of the shows I have been too!


----------

